# Huge THK sale at Petflow



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

If anyone feeds or has been wanting to try Honest Kitchen, Petflow has a big sale. The 2 pound boxes of Keen, Force, Embark and Love are going for 3.99 each! I ordered all 4 as THK is my dos main diet  at checkout they asked if I wanted to double my order so I did, score! My mom ordered all 4 too. I got an email for it in case anyone can't find it on their site, pm me and ill forward you the link 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love Petflow! I order a lot of bully sticks etc as they are cheaper!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I never really order food from them as Chewy is cheaper, but their deal section is always great  I was super happy to get the Honest Kitchen deal - normally the 2lb box is like $25 bucks.

http://www.petflow.com/doorbusters?species=dog&p[]=35477&p[]=35478&p[]=35479&p[]=35480&[email protected]&utm_source=PetFlow&utm_campaign=965333aa1e-pfem_2014.05.07_HonestKitchen_PetFlow&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_63d80c19d8-965333aa1e-41511653


----------

